# shopping online in thailand (or getting shipments)...



## doope (Feb 26, 2011)

so i was on ebay the other day trying to find a replacement laptop battery, and decided it wasn't worth the risk of losing money on a shipment coming from hong kong to pattaya...

wondering about other expats who have shopped online in thailand and gotten deliveries, have you ever had problems, corrupt post office staff or lost packages?... 

anyway what are the most popular shopping websites in thailand, for trading or classifieds or even shipments from factories or whatever... it seems they aren't modern enough yet to have many options, like tao bao in china or yahoo bid in japan/taiwan...

cheers and thanks for any tips...


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

try this site:


----------

